# Rustic nook table



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Using some rough sawn Eastern Red Cedar from East Texas. Little nook table for eating breakfast.

I know not to everyone's taste but really rustic and loud pattern that the wife loved so calling it a big win.

Some epoxy on the bigger knot holes and 4 coats of semi-gloss lacquer.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I love ERC, a big winner here as well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely looking table, congratulations.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Doesn't matter if others like the table as long as you and your wife do. Congrats on a fine looking table. Points with the wife are a good thing. I ensure mine with Godiva Dark Chocolate Truffels but they are out of stock right now.......has me worrying But seriously, well done!


----------



## John Owen (Apr 13, 2021)

This wood has a beautiful natural grain. it would fit perfectly into a loft-style interior


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. As I get older it seems like I am doing less fine woodworking and more projects that are fast, easy, but functional. None of my kids want the solid wood furniture pieces that weigh a ton and may not be modern enough for their taste so I've gotten rid of most of it through the years. Only a few pieces left that I thought were cool. This one (though not fine woodworking) may fit that bill.

again, thanks for looking and the kind words.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece. Like you, I'm doing more small, practical projects only. Have a house full of furniture so don't have a need for bigger projects these days.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful looking piece of wood. Nice job


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Nicely done, I really like the sap edge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Interesting grain, love it. Congratulations!


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Very warm, and bright. Looks neat Oscar.
And adds a little cedar perfume to the shop.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Thanks all. As I get older it seems like I am doing less fine woodworking and more projects that are fast, easy, but functional. None of my kids want the solid wood furniture pieces that weigh a ton and may not be modern enough for their taste so I've gotten rid of most of it through the years. Only a few pieces left that I thought were cool. This one (though not fine woodworking) may fit that bill.
> 
> again, thanks for looking and the kind words.


The quality of your woodworking looks very good to the rest of us. It seems we all are our own worst critics.
Your table is SO Gorgeous! I love the color and finish! You should be proud of your accomplishments. Any flaws you might notice, are just special features, making your piece very unique!!


----------

